# First Charity Organization for research and treatment of Depersonalization



## missmcleod (Jan 28, 2015)

Please spare a moment of your time for mental health weither you suffer from this delibating disorder or know somebody who does, every like or share helps raise awareness and more awareness equals better research and future treatments. Get involved via Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/TheDepersonalizationFoundation

At the moment we are looking for trustees based in the UK through charities such as Jigsaw, AVOW, Advanced Brighter Futures and KIM. If you have any questions feel free to PM me


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

Have you heard about PODS: http://www.pods-online.org.uk/index.html

PODS exists to make recovery from dissociative disorders a reality through training, informing and supporting. Click here for a PDF about us.

"PODS is a project supported by START (Survivors Trauma and Abuse Recovery Trust), registered charity number 1143737. For more information go to www.start-online.org.uk. "


----------



## D'annie (Jul 24, 2013)

how long are the PODS trainings


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

We need such an organization, clearly, and I have researched here in the US for some time about how to create such an organization. Fundraising, etc.

You have to establish a non-profit status to become a .org and a legal organization. I currently volunteer for a local NAMI (National Alliance on Mental Illness) -- a city affiliate. It exists due to some grant money from the government but depends heaviy on contributions -- far less from consumer members than from those who are advocates at the National and State level who are also able to contribute $500 a pop.

Our office has three salaried employees. They are part time. And everything else is picked up by volunteers. It is extremely difficult to run. So much has been accomplished, but it takes an impossible amount of work.

My concern has always been how one does this long-distance ... all Board Members and participants live locally. They are specialists in mental health -- not psychiatrists, but public health, legislative activities, publicity, etc. I do whatever they hand me to do. Membership -- $35.00/year also adds to the coffers, but the budget is extremely low.

Is the Facebook group an established non-profit? I don't know about laws in the UK. But also, I have found attempting to do this stuff for years, that it works when staff for a foundation are in one location. I.E. we have a cheap office in a building that serves only non-profit organizations. It is the size of a shoebox. The computers were donated. The work is 24/7.

I always think, if I won the lottery, I would immediately establish a DP non-profit. I would hire a few individuals near me to help with so many positions. It has to be run like any other busniess. You need office personnel. We use a program called "Sales Force" for keeping track of contributions. We have experts in Word, Excel, etc. We have communications experts for meetings and conventions.

We have a regular accountant who has mental health problems himself. (I believe he gets paid) -- I don't ask. Also, this is a university town. Many young students who wish to go into mental health fields, MSW, Public Health, will volunteer for little or no pay, but they aren't permanent fixtures.

Just putting this out there. Some non-profits have been started ... I won't mention said non-profits ... where money was stolen or mishandled.

Also, what is the goal. Education? (yes of course) ... of doctors? students? consumers? who deals with the media, who gets philanthropic contributions from busninesses, etc. I get overwhelmed as a volunteer.

I want this to happen. But have been frustrated and overwhelmed. And you really need at least .... $50,000 for start up money if not more. And a very clear goal, and individuals who will not bail. You can't operate without a regular staff -- just like any other business.

So frustrating. I hope this is successful. A non-profit is so difficult to start and maintain.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Also, as someone who doesn't function very well under stress, I had to turn down an unpaid Board position. To be a liason to the local public schools. If I didn't have DP/DR, anxiety and (currently) horrible depression, I would have taken the position.

Consumer volunteers (with many mental illnesses) can only offer so much. Parents of adult children who are on disability, and medicaid are the most dedicated. They are also frequenly retired and older. I'd say the bulk of our operating Board of 10 members? are age 45+ and going up in age. I am 56.

Oh, and those still working hold high positions at local businesses, such as Ford Motor company to name one guy. He spends his day at work, his nights, most nights, working for our affiliate. These individuals also attend State and National conventions.

http://www.nami.org

Well, the NAMI website is being revised. You need professional website designers as well. Locally we have used people we have to pay for such services. It goes on and on.

Also, very successful now re: all stigma

BringChange2Mind

Active Mnds

See my website links for excellent non-profit mental health and anti-stigma foundations. There is still none 100% dedicated to DP/DR.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

It looks good to have an umbrella institution. I just read more. I guess I am endlessly frustrated. Wish I were in the UK to help with this.
Have you gotten grant money?


----------

